# 1Lt_Jackmute | Toggle and Switch JACK connections (Linux)



## 1LtFord (Oct 14, 2022)

1LtFord submitted a new resource:

1Lt_Jackmute | Toggle and Switch JACK connections (Linux) - Small JACK client for muting-unmuting and switching between audio channels



> 1Lt_Jackmute is a JACK client which enables you to toggle and switch JACK connections via shortcuts.
> I developed this application for my live streaming audio setup, to be able to mute my microphone and system audio via my keyboard whenever i need and to redirect my microphone to different ports for preset voice manipulation.



Read more about this resource...


----------

